# FREE today SAT. Serial Killer thriller. Murder/ mystery. Thriller . Save $4.99



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8​
*

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PGN24G​ UK

DE https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8​
Here's the latest email I have received form Carol, a reader.

"Wow! What an exciting, fast paced story. I loved the characters and the "date speak" was all too familiar. This is a book that I read every chance I got and enjoyed every minute of it. If you are looking for a good thriller/mystery you have found it in Survival Instinct. I'd love to see more from Jamie and Bill. You have to pick this one up!"*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards Declan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

New Thriller. featured on the banner ad today. 99c.

Survival Instinct. (The darkside of dating)

_--- merged to original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread. future threads will be removed without notice._


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

It's hard to understand the rules on one thread per book. Can I delete an original thread if I want to say something different. I really wanted the banner thread to be visible on the day I paid for it. I can't see that that is asking too much. As it is I didn't sell any on Banner day.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Declan. How are your books doing/ And what's a banner thread?

Deb


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

DebBennett said:


> Hi Declan. How are your books doing/ And what's a banner thread?
> 
> Deb


Hi Deb. I booked the banner ad at the top of the page for a day to try it out. It's shared 50/50 with other advertisers, such as Google. Unlike the book of the day, you don't get a listing for 24 hrs at the head of the posts. I decided to put a post up pointing out the book was on the banner ad and the moderator merged it with my original post. I didn't make one sale out of it, so for me it was $40 down the drain.

That aside, my books are doing well in the UK and sales are picking up in the US. In the UK, Lunch Break Thrillers has been in the top ten for books, crime;/mystery Thrillers/ short stories, ever since I uploaded it in February. Today it was Number five and sandwiched between the likes of Steven King and Agatha Christie. Overall my ranking was 1280 out of 400,000 kindle books, so I am well pleased.

Hopefully both books will start to take off in America. My fingers are crossed. How are your books doing?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Making steady progress. Has anyone got tips on how to increase sales? Is there a better time to post on here to be seen by readers?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thinking of putting the price up on Survival Instinct at the end of the month to $2.99. Too many are doing 99c now for it to make any difference.

What do you think?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hoping I have better luck in May.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Survival Instinct (The darkside of Dating)  99c ------- (Independently edited.)

A serial killer stalks and kills his victim.

Jamie Jameson, newly divorced, is looking to turn his shattered life around. He is coerced by colleagues to join a singles’ club. Instead of finding a woman, he is befriended by Bill, a womanizer and the alter ego to Jamie's shyness. Bill takes him on a hilarious journey of self-discovery as they try out various dating venues. But behind the facade, danger lurks.

Someone seems to be shadowing Jamie, but maybe it is just paranoia. Women he encounters at the singles’ club begin to die at the hands of a serial killer. The Police and FBI, suspect Jamie. He becomes a fugitive in a desperate attempt to prove his innocence, but dark forces are at work. Hostages are taken, with messages left at the scenes to lure Jamie into a showdown with the killer. CIA declare an interest in Jamie, as his case takes on an international twist, and his past comes back to haunt him. 

A great page turner, with a very meticulously constructed plot! ...... Authonomy review.

I want to let everyone know that this is a gem. Freakin’ awesome ..... V. Lynn, author.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Made the top 30 for serial killers in the UK.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well the world didn't end today, so I'll give my book Survival Instinct another run out.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Survival Instinct just hit number 1 for Psychological thrillers and hit the top 100 (82) in crime thrillers on Kindle Amazon Germany.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

DebBennett said:


> Hi Declan. How are your books doing/ And what's a banner thread?
> 
> Deb


I can't complain. Lunch Break Thrillers is doing well in America and it hit the number 4 spot for its category in the UK and finally broke the top 1000.
Coming on top of a top 100 spot for Survival Instinct for crime thrillers in Germany and number 1 for psychological thrillers, its been quite a day


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

New cover this week. What do you think/


----------



## blue1222 (May 10, 2011)

I've just downloaded Survival Instinct and can't wait to start reading it tonight. I love this genre of reading. Good luck on all your future endeavors. Carol


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow. Really appreciated. I'd  love to hear your views when you've read it. My email is on my profile.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to say thank you to those who bought my book this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Any one else think the weekly run out on Book Bazaar is worthwhile?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

At last, Survival Instinct has started to gain traction in the UK, entering the top 100 for serial killer books.

I'd feel a lot better if I could start to make headway in the US.

Here's the latest email I have received form Carol, a reader, with her review which I hope will show up soon on the book page.

Wow! What an exciting, fast paced story. I loved the characters and the "date speak" was all too familiar. This is a book that I read every chance I got and enjoyed every minute of it. If you are looking for a good thriller/mystery you have found it in Survival Instinct. I'd love to see more from Jamie and Bill. You have to pick this one up!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

blue1222 said:


> I've just downloaded Survival Instinct and can't wait to start reading it tonight. I love this genre of reading. Good luck on all your future endeavors. Carol


Thanks for the review. I recieved your email and it made my day. Looking forward to seeing it on my book page.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks to those who purchased my book this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

This book has to be the best kept secret on Kindle.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Please check my book out and if it is not for you, please give me some feedback. It would be interesting to know your views.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

With the heatwave in America, sales have really slowed down. Have you noticed the same?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Recieved some great news that Survival Instict is to be featured as a buy on Night Publishing's, Night reading site on the 5th September.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats, Decon, hope it brings you more sales.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> Congrats, Decon, hope it brings you more sales.


I'm hoping so, although it has scuppered my plans to increase the price to $3.99 as I have had to agree to keep it to 99c.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, not made any sales in the US this month and posted a thread about it on here. I was amazed by the support from my fellow authors who took time to check out the cover blurb and sample and gave it the thumbs up. I am sure that is why I made 4 sales yesterday. A big thanks to you all.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Things are looking up. Made stady sales all week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Just joined the tagging thread and it is starting to work


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Probably the last weekend before I increase the price.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

W ow, don't you think the weeks go fast. Hard to believe it's Saturday


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh dear, my hard drive failed this week. Here's hoping I have the original on a pen drive.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Lesson learned. I don't have the updated version on my pen drive.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A computer engineer looked at my hard drive today and says he can restore copies of the files... fingers crossed


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Lots of fun with this read if you can get past the first dark chapter.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I am in full swing writing at the moment. The sequel should be ready in 4 weeks


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Almost completed the Create Space formatting. Sheould be ready soon as a paper book.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Time I recieved another review on this book. Here's hoping it will be at least half favorable


----------



## goofee girl (Oct 22, 2011)

My kind of book! I bought it. Thanks!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

goofee girl said:


> My kind of book! I bought it. Thanks!


Really appreciated, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's hoping this week will pull in a new review. They seem to be slow coming.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the idea of US reviews showing up in the UK. Pity it is not the same in the opposite direction


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

If you like longer reads. This should fit the bill at 100,000 words


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Still no sign of them showing UK reviews in the US, or Id have 4 X 5 star.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Everything seems to have gone quiet sincre the introduction of KDP SELECT


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my readers. A big thank you for your support this year.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Not brought this out on kindleboards since christmas day. Here's hoping for some sales.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Free Today only 15/Jan 2012


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful cover! Though I'm sure it's not free anymore.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

It's free today 10th March 2012


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I recieved a four star review in the  UK from a top KU forum reviewer. Said she couldn't put it down until she had read the story. Not bad for a 100,000 eBook


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm April fools day. Not into pranks, so I hope I don't get caught out


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Naot had a run out on here in a while. German sales are holding up this week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Typical. Sales got really going in the US last month and slowed in the UK.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

May was the best month ever. Here's hoping for June


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Ist time out since June. I love this KDP select to enable free days.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are feeling generous, the book is short of a review.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, not give this a run out for 120 days. Time I blew away the moths. Enjoy.


----------

